# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Adding a waypoint

## pahiker

Okay, so I have a route planned, but I found a new stop I'd like to make. How do I add it to an existing route?

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

The simplest way is to make a new route with the new waypoint.  A "map" is a collection of waypoints + a route.  I hope you are NOT using the Drawn Route option -- that is only for places where current roads are not available -- like off-road.  This thread is a tutorial for creating new waypoints, (custom places) routes and maps.

It takes only a few seconds to create a new route once you have the custom places you want to include.  There is no limit on the number of custom places and routes you can store in your account.  

Does this help?

Mark

----------

